

Open Labware: 3-D Printing Your Own Lab Equipment - Galeno
http://journals.plos.org/plosbiology/article?id=10.1371/journal.pbio.1002086

======
grkvlt
See also _Open-Source 3D-Printable Optics Equipment_ published March 2013. The
article is available as an open access PDF as well:

    
    
        http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0059840
        http://www.plosone.org/article/fetchObject.action?uri=info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0059840&representation=PDF

~~~
ajford
I've seen that one before. My optics prof was planning on testing it out for
the undergrad classes, where the precision was within tolerances. It was gonna
free up a few grand worth of optics equipment to go into the grad level labs
and the research labs. He seemed pretty pumped about it.

